# Sympathy needed



## Count Oggy (30 July 2012)

So, for someone who has a reputation for safety and doing things properly I mangaged to remove the top of my thumb loading a pony into his trailer. So, no Olympics for me. Lots of time to dwell on my stupidity in Cork hospital instead. I'll be watching the coverage on RTE but hope everyone there has the best of times.


----------



## FreddiesGal (30 July 2012)

Oh thats awful!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sleighfarer (30 July 2012)

You poor thing. The TV coverage should be good.


----------



## Count Oggy (31 July 2012)

TV coverage quite poor. Filmed by German crew so not so much coverage of Brits and Irish. Looking forward to the box set my Father has promised me. They have the record button on 24/7. Looked like a great day for it though. Only a little sick.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (31 July 2012)

Aw you poor craitur!


----------



## Judgemental (31 July 2012)

Count Oggy said:



			So, for someone who has a reputation for safety and doing things properly I mangaged to remove the top of my thumb loading a pony into his trailer. So, no Olympics for me. Lots of time to dwell on my stupidity in Cork hospital instead. I'll be watching the coverage on RTE but hope everyone there has the best of times.

Click to expand...

Count Oggy, whilst you have my complete sympathy for the injury and not wishing to make matters worse for you. This is most interesting.

Would you be willing to share the exact details, in order that one and all members of the forum might learn by example, of what can happen in what might be considered to be a fairly routine event.

I have come across some extraordinary accidents with horses and I always feel they are all worth airing so that folk can learn for future avoidance, albeit from other's misfortunes.


----------



## Judgemental (31 July 2012)

In other words how the h..l did you manage to do that loading a pony in a trailer?


----------



## tasel (31 July 2012)

Oh my... that sounds... *not going to think of it*

Hope it's going to get better...


----------

